# I skipped the lurking part...



## designandbarista (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello









I'm Keith and am primarily looking to get some info on decent home espresso machines. The forums looks great so I'm looking forward to getting to know you's and learn a shed-load along the way!

Thanks; see you around


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Keith and welcome. If you're already making coffee for a living I imagine you already know what you want to achieve and are just looking for guidance as to how that translates into 'prosumer' kit? There are a couple of 'sticky' threads that outline what you get for your money at different levels for both machine and grinder. Have a look there if you haven't already - they're very helpful. Otherwise, feel free to outline your requirements (function, aesthetic, space and budget etc) and you'll get lots of suggestions. If there's one thing we love on here it's spending other people's money in a "Fantasy setup" kind of way!

Have a look here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17071

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9249


----------



## designandbarista (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi, hotmetal,

I currently have a DeLonghi Icona(!), which I got as a gift three or four years ago. At the time neither of us knew much about espresso machines but obviously I'd like to upgrade. As a barista for a Magic & Sparkle *coughcough* employer I don't know much about the technical side of the machines; what makes one better than another and why so that's probably going to be the thrust of my investigation! I'll work out a budget after that.

i saw a few stickies that look really helpful. Are these still good even after a few years?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Keith. welcome to another Scottish member...have a look around, plenty of info on here and good sales thread.


----------

